# Red Lion Pub, Chellaston Derby



## thompski (Apr 11, 2008)

On the way to buy the loaf and milk I decided to take a quick peek around the Red Lion Pub which has been out of action for about a year now.







Getting around the back wasn't a problem





I used to enjoy a BBQ hot dog here when I was a kid...





They used to be chickens to the right of the climbing frame.





Flat roofed lower floor makes access to upper level easy if a little exposed at 9AM










Evidence of locals trashing the place










Its fairly easy to get onto the upper floor as some of the pub garden furniture is still intact. Unfortunately the site is pretty exposed fronting onto a heavily used car park and a busy road and to the rear are homes. 

Theres a hand car wash adjacent and one of the guys spoke to me while I was photographing. He warned me the police patrol a fair bit due to a lot of phone calls from nearby residents as kids and drug dealers frequent the place. All the windows and vents are covered in steel sheeting minus one vent into the kitchen which has had its front cover removed also.

The car washer told me his business has been given six months notice to leave so I expect by then the place will be flattened as rumoured.


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 11, 2008)

I didnt know the place had shut down, shows how often i pay attention when i am driving through lol


----------



## mat_100 (Apr 11, 2008)

an explore would be good, slightly hot though, traffic is quite busy past it. 

there is quite a big cellar to the place if my memory serves me correctly. i like to see inside see if it is still a shit hole like it used to be.


----------



## Potter (Apr 20, 2008)

Ooh good one.


----------

